# Complete lack of all things OV



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sigh, what is going on?

Last month I had the worst 2WW ever, I symptom spotted myself to death but I was really starting to think that I could be pregnant.  I wasn't of course, my period was a couple of days late but it came.  It's always short and light now.

I don't know whether it's the new supplements or just a great month but pre-ovulation this month it looked great, I had loads of what looked like really high quality EWCM.  I usually get a bit but there was loads this time.  I had my usual two day LH surge on the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor but absolutely nothing else.  The EWCM dried up on the first LH surge day and there's not even the slightest usual sign of ovulation.  I always have bad OV cramps but there's nothing.

I know that I have a low AMH and that I might not ovulate every month but I have always had OV cramps regardless.  I'm worried that I seem to be constantly swollen up like a balloon but otherwise there's just nothing going on this month, could it be linked to such a horrible 2WW last month or is this just what it's like? 

I hope to start IVF in September (just waiting for my DH's second sperm analysis on Tuesday before my dr will refer me), I'm worried that something is going on that might prevent me


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just wanted to say keep plugging away especially with the vitex, macca and conception vitamin, not sure how long you have taken the first two for, but I believe that vitex should be taken all cycle aand it can take a few months for you to see optimum results from it, also your cycles can go a little wacky for a couple of months when you first start to use it as well, but keep on taking it, the vitex should also help with spotting issues before your period arrives, just give it a few more months to get in your system and get things working properly  Oh and I also had spotting second half of cycle when I took flaxseed oil, I don't know if it stopped because I started vitex or because I stopped the flaxseed. I would also say that the vitex lengthened your luteal ph as well


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Argh, I've only been taking Vitex from period to ovulation!  It's so hard to know how to get things right, I'm going to take it all cycle now.

Thanks so much for letting me know. x


----------

